# Tile on melamine?



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

I have a situation where I want to apply tile (approx. 30” x 6”) to the back of a cabinet (1/4" melamine). Tile dimension is 12” x 6”. Will thin set bond to the melamine?


----------



## floorinstall (Sep 8, 2007)

I doubt it but if you scuff with a palm sander a good tile mastic should work


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

That's a big tile to consider mastic. I'd definitely rough sand and try a latex added non modified thinset or a quality non-sag modified.


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

Did I read that right? 30"x6"? Hell, you could probably silicone those 3 tiles to it and be done.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

If it's being grouted, you will still need to scuff the surface for the grout to grab to more than the tile edges.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks guys :thumbsup: I'll scuff it and buy a big pack of Bazookas :laughing:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

It would probably be overkill, but what about a piece of Noble membrane and attach it with Noble EXT since that stuff basically sticks to anything... or atleast that's the claim :thumbup:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Hot glue and sanded silicone... :whistling:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Hot glue and sanded silicone... :whistling:


I wish Ida' known that this morning... :laughing:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Tech Dawg said:


> I wish Ida' known that this morning... :laughing:


Should of called. I would of recommended spray foam for the deal I think your talking about.. :whistling:


----------

